# need help and advice with rebellious 10 month old GSD



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

This is a long post, but I want the audience to get a sense of the settings so as not to provide unknowingly unhelpful advice. 
Growing up in a family with three older brothers and a single mom, we have always had German shepherds, both of which my mother became extremely close with. Hour late dog, lady, passed away in 2011. Since, my mother has wanted a new puppy -never considering anything but GSD- and while driving one day, she saw sign for German Shepherd puppies. Long story short, the puppies were purebred champion bloodline AKC pots with a price tag of $1200 each. Once selexting the pup, she was asked to put a $250 deposit down to secure the dog once it was ready. However, finances got rough. Mom knew she couldn't afford he remaining balance due. (Mom is disabled and lives off of 800$/mo) she didn't know, but as I said outside her bedroom door and listen to her wait at not being able to get the dog, I was determined to make it happen for her. after all, she allows me to live with her along with my (almost) 2 year old, and does so much for me. I ended up asking her boyfriend if he would split the cost with me and surprise her for her birthday which was a couple weeks away. And surprise her, we did. She was ecstatic. However, I guess I didn't take into consideration all of the possible frustrations and my unknowingly Important role in raising the dog. I never remembered the responsibility or even any frustrations of raising or having either of our dogs. After spending every dime I worked hard for, it had evaded my mind to buy her a "starter kit " -you know, some toys, bowls, collar/leash, training pads, teething stuff, treats to train.. Etc. and even since we got her, we've barely been able to provide the things for her teething needs, and have gone through much frustration of her ruining shoes, wooden chairs, my daughter (jocelyn) toys, etc. 
In the summertime, mom spends a lot of her time at her boyfriends house leaving me with the dog more than half of the time. She always and continues to have very Hard time with jumping on people, hard to even walk her, as she rips us around and we get frustrated. We got her a plastic choke collar which worked nicely but a few weeks ago, she busted out of and broke to bits. Main method we used during her training was her cage when she was bad, and treats when she was good. When she was around eight months old, my mother had trained her to stay in the side yard (Which is unfenced, and the other side yard runs along a somewhat busy boulevard, and Pearl was never allowed to play in. -another thing I didn't take into consideration.) Pearl was great at staying in the yard and fighting the urge to run off toward the dogs in the neighborhood, or for squirrels, whatever. 
It was like Pearl was a different dog once she was able to be free, able to go out to the bathroom without a leash, play with the baby in the yard, and provide company to my mother as she gardened. Then? My mother and the (stressed, mentally unstable, "i'll call the town on you for any and everything if you get on my nerves", "crime watch" type) next-door neighbor , whose only border for her yard is a small thicket of sumac trees, had a very heated argument. Ever since, (about 2 months now) the contentious relationship ensues and is only worsening between mom and neighbor. A few days after the initial argument, while outside with mom gardening, Pearl had seen the neighbor (Pat) right near the border of the property lines, close to our yard.
Pearl was not protective or aggressive in any way towards Pat, knowing her not to be a threat, but rather excitedly ran to her and jumped onto her out of excitement and since Pat wasn't expecting it, was knocked over (no injuries, nothing.) within a few hours, Pat came over and threatened my mother with Alicia and ever since, my mom has stopped letting Pearl free. And this frustrated Pearl, as she then began to act very stressed, confused, retaliating against our belongings, throwing fits when she couldn't accompany us outside because the leash and the baby were too much to handle for me. And so any time I did take her out, it was like she was a buck wild horse, running to and fro, ripping me around. And her behavior took a turn for the worse. I know that the stress and confusion is a main attributed, along with the fact that she is a puppy, and has lots of pent up energy from not being able to release it in a healthy manner. 
The dog has become so bad, we can't leave her alone in the house when we leave (I work 3 days a week) she's constantly doing things she knows she shouldn't right as we leave the room, and i reached my limit when I came home to a disaster of a house (and I mean DISASTER-SHE WENT ON A RAMPAGE because I couldn't play as I was getting ready for work, and then left. ) 
I can't take anymore. My daughter loves and adores her to PIECES and getting rid of her is not an option.
Training classes for her in my area are highly priced and thus, unaffordable. 
She is not ignored all the time, I give her the most attention I possibly can, but many times, while showing my affection, she will jump on me, and continually jump back up when I tell her down, or push her off of me. Or, she will nip at me when I'm in the middle of doing something and she puts her toy on my feet and I tell her "not now". My mother is too prideful to even admit that there is an issue with her, fearing she will be seen as an inadequate dog mom. Which, she isn't inadequate- it is more due to the fact of her not being around much. 
We can't even utilize Pearl as our home protector, because due to her unacceptable behavior and destruction of our home when we aren't present, she is put in her cage when we leave and at night at bed. I'm at my wits end. Already dealing with the terrible twos from my daughter, and what seems like the exact same (only much worse) with the dog. I'm sorry for the long post, but someone help!!


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry for the typos I was voice texting. 
Corrections: 
*sat outside moms door and listened to her weep (not wait)
*neighbor threatened with a LEASH LAW (and threatened to call town) not "Alicia"


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I guess my question is what are you doing for exercise?! GSDs usually need at least 2 hours of full out running exercise a day (for example fetch etc) or they can become pent up and destructive. I think you already know this is why she is acting out, so I guess I am confused why you haven't begun doing something about it? I hate to be so blunt, but your puppy is not being"rebellious" she has needs that are important and aren't being met. There are other ways to exercise her such as hikes, swims, parks etc and training can be easily done at home. Puppies are a huge amount of work and responsibility (as you are now finding out) and it is not fair to blame the dog for poor responsibility on the owners part.

As for not having the necessary toys etc, I recommend looking at garage sales and second hand stores, they will have tons of old toys etc that you can get for incredibly cheap, you can also find pretty much anything you need there such as bedding, bowls, etc if you haven't found it already. Also homemade treats or just plain cooked meats etc are both cheaper and more motivating for training.

For a cheap way to exercise her in your yard (since apparently going somewhere is not an option) I would suggest buying the tools to make a flirt stick and making a 20 ft leash with rope and letting her chase the toy on the end. You can google this but it is pretty much just a rod with a thin rope tied to it with a scarf or fluffy toy on the end (looks like a fishing pole). They love to chase the toy and pounce on it etc.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

as Wick pointed out, Pearl isn't retaliating against your possessions. She's a bored toddler and she's trying to amuse herself. Your dog doesn't have to be leashed on your own property but you need a way to make sure that she stays on your property.

you can look into an invisible fence. you can look into putting up a real fence. but you need to have some way to insure that she isn't running up to people and jumping on them. 

honestly, the neighbor didn't do anything wrong in this situation so I hope that your mom apologized to her for Pearl being so badly behaved. It doesn't matter if she was "just being friendly" an out-of-control 10 month old GSD can hurt you. 

Training is part of the expenses you have to budget for when you get a puppy. They need education just as much as they need food and water. A lot of things you can teach yourself and they will suffice fine for a well-behaved pet. 

It's not too late to fix the problem but it will take a lot of work.
You need to meet her exercise needs as well as her need for mental stimulation. 
You need to teach her at least basic manners - not jumping on people and walking nicely on the leash, for example.
Once that is done, it can open up a whole new world of opportunity for Pearl. You can take her for walks around the neighborhood with your daughter. You can take hikes and take her along on outings to the pet store or other places dogs are welcome.

But it all starts out with meeting her basic needs for exercise and training.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a dog shouldn't be expensive to raise.

a dog does not need a pirate's chest of treasure to keep them amused, to be destroyed and replaced.

the dog does not need showers of affection --- that are given without cause and on demand -- from the dog that is.

what this dog needs is parameters , some structure , some expectations , some discipline both imposed and from self , good training equipment which a plastic choke collar is not (waste of money) . The dog needs to have away time to chill out .

this won't work "Main method we used during her training was her cage when she was bad, and treats when she was good"

Cage is used for constructive confinement not for punishment , time out naughty chair. Treats are earned , and timing is split second important in order for a connection to be made in the dogs brain , so that good behaviour is repeated - and reinforced.

Sounds like your Mom , with her disability and other interests has pretty much abandoned the dog to your care.

Having no proper fence between you and the rightfully concerned neighbour increases tension and could lead to big troubles . If the neighbour had claimed medical expense from being knocked down by an uncontrolled dog you might have been on the hook for payments. 

At minimum get one of the men in the scenario to spend a bit of energy and build a makeshift fence kennel - 12 x 12 , shade , water bucket , some screening (tarp) to give privacy to the dog. Put her in there if she is outside without direct supervision.

dog needs exercise with training as part of the brisk walk -- control , mannerly walking, no rudeness or being distracted by the neighbourhood dogs. 

future problem !!! dog is 10 months old , female , watch for her coming in to season soon .

You sound totally frustrated , taxed financially , time wise, and emotionally.

Rehoming the dog should be kept open as an option.
But who owns the dog? 

Who is responsible for the dog? Whoever that is needs to get active . Are there not amateur training clubs that are run through the Y , or by a shelter or adoption agency?

It will take a lot of work.

It will take everyone being on board and on the same page .


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

So how should I treat her bad behavior? What shall I do when she continually retrieves diapers out of the garbage to my bed, and shreds them to bits and tops it off by urinating on it afterwards? (Which she has done 3 times now) or the other things she does throughout the day, if cage shouldn't be used for punishment? I know all about associating good behavior with reward, and then transitioning from treats to a pet on the head, etc. I'm aware of how to reward her, but I'd like some insight on how to handle her bad behavior?
Also, I did not know the standard for time of energy exertion (2 hours, wow!) and I'm going to start working with her right away. It's not possible to walk her and my daughter, as it is a challenge to even just walk alone with her because of the tugging and lunging for animals, and basically dragging me along. Any advice as to how I should begin to curb that behavior? 
Also, a side note: as of a few years ago, I've been left without a vehicle, and rely on my daughters father (who doesn't live with me and is also 90% disabled) to drive me to work, store, the necessary places I need to go. it is absolutely not an option to transport the dog in his truck due to his obsession with keeping the interior (leather seats) as tidy as possible and preventing any possibility of damage to the seats, etc. my point is that I have no access to dog parks, thrift stores; but I do live in an area that is within walking distance of a state park (Niagara Falls gorge aka Devils hole) and I am absolutely willing to devote time to walk/hike with her daily, and this goal will be effective immediately. 
So, as far as toys, I am limited to Walmart, where I grocery shop, to find toys that suit her needs, if I can find any within my budget (which is extremely tight) 
Another thought- how do you all feel about clickers? And also dog whistles? I dont know how to use them or their effectiveness, but if given a positive recommendation, I am willing to research and learn. I'm thankful to have registered to this forum, it's opened my eyes to an urgent situation, and has stirred up emotions of guilt, lost time, sympathy and just sorrow for her. But also present are feelings of excitement, hope, and faith in myself and her. I want to get started as soon as possible, so thank you all for that! 
Lastly, I'm learning. I'm young, and this is a whole new and challenging experience in which I have very limited information, so if you guys could be patient and kind in your responses, that'd be greatly appreciated. I don't know anything about dogs except what I remember as a kid, which was all fun, playing and zero responsibility. Yes, i'll admit that it was an impulsive thing to do, and I should have thought it through more thoroughly -It just wrenched my heart to hear my mother cry and she had been so lonely for many months after my grandmother passed I wanted to provide her with a loyal, loving companion just like our previous 2 shepherds. Both of which were extensively intelligent, well-trained, well-behaved dogs, and I suppose I just assumed that if she could raise them in the situation of having 4 young children and no man to help, how much more could she do the same thing now that she is older, wiser, has more free time, doesn't work, and seemingly showed an intense longing to have a GSD to raise and call her own. But the fact of the matter is that nobody can time travel, and it's more constructive to seek out help (like I have by creating this account) and set and achieve goals to improve the situation. Another note, we are looking into fencing the yard, and mom is not comfortable with the invisible fence (Lord knows why not) she hasn't always been this way, so stubborn and inconsiderate, and I'm almost certain she carries the gene for the disease which took my grandmothers life slowly over the course of ten years. (Huntington's disease) I've noticed multiple behavioral and motor skills decline, and having that in the back of my mind prevents me from flipping out, or placing blame; because remember I'm the one that went, without her knowing and without her preparedness, and purchased a GSD and "surprised" her. Yikes. It's not all bad, my daughter has built a very meaningful relationship with Pearl, and so has my mother and I both. It's just the past couple of months have drastically changed and erased all of the progress we worked so hard to complete in Pearl, and it's very close to having to start over.


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

Also, the jumping thing is an extreme issue. We've tried verbal commands "no, no jumping" "down", giving her praise when she is composed -it's mainly when someone is entering the house, or she is around someone new, or someone she likes a lot (for example, the grandkids, moms boyfriend..) 
I get that I have to instill these basic manners but it's not like I haven't tried anything at all. The walking issue as well as the jumping issue are both out of hand.. Seemingly more so than what is to be expected with her age, and breed. The only one she doesn't jump on is my daughter. It seems as though she has a power struggle -she will submit to only my mother and her boyfriend sometimes. But she is wonderful with all the kids in the family that are shorter than or equal to her height. Any and everyone whom is physically above her, she finds a way to be right up at face level, whether by jumping on them, or jumping to the highest point on the couch or chair. Why/what is fueling her need to be up at everyone's face level?? Although I could be interpreting it wrong, similar to the 'retaliation' concept. And I've tried many times to establish to her that she is NOT in control, and that she is NOT the boss, in which cases she proves me wrong by biting at my hand or towards me -as if she were saying "oh yeah?"- and it's maddening because I'm the one spending most of the time with her, I'm the one feeding her, and giving her affection.


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

If I read correctly, you are stating that Rehoming is not an option because it will upset your 2-year old daughter? Really? 

Could this be more of a refusal to acknowledge that life changes now meant that we are unable to do what we used to be able to do?

Find your GSD a good home.

You will doing yourself and your family a great favour by finding your GSD a good home.

You know this is the right thing to do.

You just want someone else to make the decision for you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She's a puppy.

Get a fence up, step up the obedience, learn about crate training. 

I am flat ass broke most of the time, vet bills mean no groceries. Deal with it. 

Toys: an old piece of rope, some dead socks stuffed inside each other, some cheap balls. Get creative.

Start saving for getting her spayed and watch for that first heat, as Carmen said.

The jumping up. Two choices. Put a leash on her, put her in a sit, stand on the leash and set her up. Have someone walk up to her and step down hard on the leash, she will correct herself when she jumps. Or, Knee Up. Not a popular method but an effective one. The goal is not to knock the dog down but to block it. Understand that when you use your hands you are engaging, stop that.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

honestly, no, her issues aren't out of hand to be expected in her age/breed when her owners haven't been meeting her basic needs. They are more exactly what you should expect. 

Since your mom found the pups for sale from a sign at the side of the road, I'm going to reason that the breeder isn't going to be a source of help (responsible breeders don't find buyers that way). 

The walking will help a LOT when you get her tired out from exercise. get some type of fencing put up and a lot of her exercise needs can be met in the backyard. Even getting a long line (20+ foot leash) and dragging it so you can grab her if need be can work in the short term. 

dog toys aren't expensive. get a knotted rope tug and that will last a long time, especially if you don't leave it around for her to chew on. my dog will happily entertain himself all day with a couple thrown sticks. you don't need to go to dog parks or drive her into town to take her into public. leash her up, put your daughter in the stroller and walk down the block. 

as for clickers and what training to use, if you have little experience hiring a trainer is going to be your best bet. they can watch you and how you interact with the dog, your timing for rewards and praise and get you on the right track.


I can understand that you and your family have become very attached to Pearl but you also need to consider what is best for her. Right now, your family can't meet her basic needs. At the rate she is going, you could be faced with losing her because she simply gets over-excited runs out the door to greet someone walking by and they sue you for your "vicious" dog. Or she could get over-excited greeting someone and your daughter is in the way and gets seriously hurt.
Pearl is only going to get bigger - she is almost 2 years of growing left to do. And without the proper guidance her behavior problems will increase astronomically. 

While your daughter is small, Pearl may be grasping the concept of 'baby' in that this is a smaller less coordinated creature and must be given some leeway. Most dogs view puppies in this way but they also grasp that puppies grow up and that pass on what the dog considers obnoxious behavior expires and the puppy gets corrected by the dog. So you look at Pearl disciplining your daughter by snapping at her. Or as she gets a bit older and wants to have playdates with friends that Pearl can get overly excited at the new playmates and seriously hurt one of the kids by accident.

Getting a crate and using that to transport her. How will you take her to the vet if you need to? How does she go for her basic health care? How will you take her to be spayed and back in to have check-ups? She bloats and needs the emergency vet at 2am (and bloat is a get to the ER in the next few minutes or you lose your dog). 

And, in your situation, I wouldn't wait to have her spayed. A litter of puppies that you can't even give away will be a lot more expensive than $200 for a spay. 

At this point in your lives, I just don't think you are equipped to handle having a dog. All of the things we mentioned, hiring a trainer or going to classes, exercise and socialization, proper food and healthcare aren't extras that you can afford to do without. They are part of the basic needs for the dog. It's like you have 2 children - just as you wouldn't decide that your daughter will just have to stay locked in the house because you don't have time, you can't do that with Pearl.

We've all been where we've had to sacrifice for our kids and dogs. I'm sure that several have passed on something that they need to give a "want" to their child and likely more than 1 person here has passed on a meal for themselves to be sure that the kids and dog get fed. It's part of the package.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

as for her getting into the diapers, that one is incredibly simple. put the garbage can where she can't get into it. even if it makes it inconvenient for the humans.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Go to allaboutanimals.com it is a rescue that does spaying at a very low cost. some months are free some times 80 dollars. if it isnt in your state Im sure you can call them and they will have info for your state and places that will help you. also check the community center for training.


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Rehoming would allow you to focus on your daughter and mother.

When things settle a bit more in the years that follow, you could always get another GSD - when you are ready.

Better be good at doing a few things, rather than be fumbling, be bad and struggling at trying to do all things.

Difficult decision, then again we often have to prioritize to be able to succeed.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I think that it is awesome that you are willing to make the changes and put in the work that she will need! She is doing totally normal behaviors for her age, and as long as you know that YOU are the one that will need to make changes in order to see her make changes then I think that you absolutely will be able to keep her, you just need to realize that she needs to be seen as a kid if you want to keep her because that way you will realize exactly HOW much work it really will be. 

If you are up for the challenge that is awesome, if that sounds like to much to handle then don't feel bad for re-homing. Ultimately the decision is yours (so don't let others tell you that you should etc if you are willing to work at) and you know what you can handle. Dogs can be an inspiration for adults and kids in hard times and they provide unconditional love, they truly save lives in many ways, so if you think that her presence is worth the work then I fully support you doing your best to train her. Many people far less caring and motivated than you keep dogs, I just hope that you will try to be the owner that she deserves (which it sounds like you are, these posts make it very clear that you love her and the rest of your family very deeply). 

First thing that I would recommend that you do is contact your local humane society and talk to them about free or reduced spay clinics (these are available almost anywhere) and ask them about any other programs that are in place for owners who need help (ie in case there is free training, free/reduced vet visits, programs that help buy food during times of need etc) depending on where you live they may have these tools for you to use. 

As for when you will take her to get spayed or if she needs the vet, is there a chance that her crate fits in the car? This way there will be no fear of her ruining the interior. If you live that close to the park once you get her trained on the leash well enough to handle it, that can provide plenty of exercise if you do it right. 

I think that it is wonderful that you have reached out and are taking initiative, I am sad that this impulse purchase happened but it did, so now you just need to make the decision if you have it in you to raise a second "child". Sometimes the time is just not right, and sometimes we just give it our all and make it work. I wish you lots of strength in your decisions and journey!


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't seem to navigate this page very well! How do I post a new topic?? 
Anyway, I know someone mentioned about buying used or second-hand discounted toys for Pearl, but as I don't have a car, I'm wondering if anyone has a site recommendation where I can order her some quality toys without the crazy price tag??

Also, any help with how to navigate the page and post new topics would be appreciated!


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

kimrocks said:


> If I read correctly, you are stating that Rehoming is not an option because it will upset your 2-year old daughter? Really?
> 
> Could this be more of a refusal to acknowledge that life changes now meant that we are unable to do what we used to be able to do?
> 
> ...


Alright, Kim.. Like fore mentioned, I'd appreciate the snarky comments to be kept to a minimum.. Rehoming IS NOT AN OPTION. PERIOD. not only because of my daughter loving her.. We all love her. It's comments like these that decimate the excitement and eagerness to make positive changes. I don't need negative vibes. The dog is not abused, nor neglected. I am/ was merely unaware of my options and seeking advice. I don't need you telling me that basically my efforts are a lost cause.. If I was a neglectful owner I would not have reached out for help. This is a reflection that I care for and love this dog. She was very well behaved and we made such progress before the encounter with the neighbor bullying us to believe that we can't have our dog outside unless she's bound by a leash! THAT is what sent us rocketing backwards. I AM willing to do what I need to do. I love Pearl, and I am fortunate enough to have encountered kind, helpful people to help me in transitioning her to a more suitable schedule and activity/routine.
I began the new exercise motives today, we jogged around the circle near our house.. And played fetch and just from today, that changed her demeanor and I'm already seeing improvement which increases my hope and faith.


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you so much wick, for you're inspirational words and acknowledgement of all the positives. I didn't read past that negative post before I replied, and seeing what you had to say uplifted me. Thank you


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You have a lot going on. You really need to concentrate on limiting her access to getting into trouble. Diapers can cause a blockage. Don't let her near them. Don't worry about which toys or a clicker right now. Its more important that you teach her what you want, not so much about what you use. Calm praise and consistency are going to be a bigger help then toys or food as rewards.

Think about teaching her to lay down on command and at home use a place command which is basically a spot you pick to have her lay and not get up till you tell her to. You can use that when people are around, teach her not to get up till she's settled down and all the excitement has gone away. 

You can use that out on walks too. Have her lay down off to the side, on leash, till the dogs or people have gone by. All calm and matter of fact. 

I would invest my money in a good leash and collar. I'd use a prong, not plastic, and a good 6' leather leash. If she's pulling and lunging, just correct her calmly and don't move till she settles down.

If you have two hours to spend and you want to, thats fine. My way of thinking is that I want to accomplish as much as I can in as short a time as I can. When I'm teaching my dog something, walking on leash, place command, whatever, I like to repeat it a few times a day, spend about 5 mins each time, look for some progress, and end it on success. They learn from repetition, not marathons. Concentrate on what you want and make it count.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> She was very well behaved and we made such progress before the encounter with the neighbor bullying us to believe that we can't have our dog outside unless she's bound by a leash!


In all honestly, I wouldn't have her off leash. Your whole reason for posting is because of her behavior, and that's not to be mean to you. Your yard is open and unless she's at a point you can call her running back to you from anything that catches her attention like the neighbor, I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

*To post a new thread*

Go to 'Forums', read all the topics on left side, chose the appropriate one, then top left, says 'New Thread', hit that and you are off to the races.

Good luck with your girl! Toys, can be your daughter's old toys, balls (not tennis size, *larger*), even a broken soccer/volley ball! Google 'how to make a flirt pole', that should entertain Pearl. Walks, what I used was a 6' leather leash, choke collar..have treats on hand! 
Put dog on your left side, say HEEL, start walking..if she tugs, you tug backwards on leash, say SIT..wait until she is calm, start again.. heel, any tug, stop sit..over and over. You may not get anywhere for a while, but she will catch on. When you come across a dog, she gets excited, make her sit, and have her focus on the treat and you! Dog passes, praise and give her the treat. It takes lots of time and patience. Good luck


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it's not that your neighbor bullied you. In some ways, she was correct - if you can't insure 100% that she will stay in your yard you need to have her leashed. 
So, leash her or get some type of barrier up so that she can't bother your neighbor.

It's not that anyone is being snarky or that they are being negative. You have a LOT on your plate and trying to rehab an over-active GSD while dealing with those issues is going to be a full time job in itself. Even more difficult if EVERYONE in the family isn't on the same page. One afternoon of your mom coming over and letting her get away with the old bad behavior is going to sit you back to square one in her training.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Also I private messaged you, in case you didn't see that


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a ten month old pup also and with all the training and exercise he is such a good boy but still a handful. Best thing to start being active with her going for walks etc. She has all that energy and needs to burn it. The gentle leader is what I used on my dog to get him to walk like a gentleman on a leash. Worth every penny. It is still a tough age and this is a great forum to help you with any questions you may have. The time and effort you put into your pup you will see big changes. Ebay may be a good place to go for and dog items. I found great prices on even on amazon. Marshalls or a home goods - if you have store near you sell dog toys etc. really great prices. Your local vet may recommend a good low cost spay neuter clinic and a good trainer who may not be as expensive as you think- some charge per class. The garbage can,i keep away in our kitchen closet. If i left our garbage can out im sure he would go through it. If you have room to put garbage can in a kitchen closet or in the cabinet under the sink- may save you from many headaches and her from many tummy aches. Electric fence is a great idea but if not an option, you can use a deer fence. Deer fence is inexpensive and easy to put up. A deer fence is not sturdy as regular fence but it is better then no fence all. There are many training books out there you can get from library. You are clearly want to help this pup otherwise you would have taken the easy way out and gotten rid of her before you even tried to make it work.


----------



## McCoy (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the #1 thing that will help here is to re-adjust your expectations of what owning a 10 month old GSD w/ "champion bloodlines" are. I tell you this from experience as I was in close to the same you shoes you are in. 

In terms of training - There is a ton of material on the internet about training. Use Google and YouTube as your starting points and different articles or videos will steer you towards other material online. As far as the success of your training, be prepared to succeed at some things and fail at others. 

Re-learn your understanding of perseverance, patience, and dedication. 

As the dog ages, her exercise needs will go down. Right now she is at the peak of her exercise needs. Get yourself a 50ft training lead and a ball to chase. 

Gather research about the exercise needs of GSD puppies. Sit down with Mom and BF and show them the data. Recruit them to be a part of the "Pearl Team." Dont use "I need you to chip in w/ Pearl." Try to make it a team effort. 


Do not use the cage for punishment. It should be a place of peace, calm, enjoyment, zen, relaxation, all good things. 

Please understand that she is not "misbehaving." She has energy that needs to be burned off. If she is from a working line breed, she NEEDS a job to do. If you do not give her a job to do, she will find one on her own (I can confidently promise you it wont be something constructive like running the vacuum or doing dishes).

After owning a run-of-the-mill GSD, my 2nd GSD was from a high working line (champion bloodline) and I ran into the same issues you have. All the above I learned from experience and reading forums like this one. Good luck and keep coming back with progress reports. Positive updates and questions about what isnt going as well as you hoped.


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

Right now the leash that we have is a retractable. Not sure the length, I'd say maybe 5-6' but I do not like it, the mechanics of it are terrible. Wick, I got ur message and I am unable to respond because I have a free membership and have to post 15 posts in order to be able to respond to PMS.


----------



## PearlyGirls_sissy (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm extremely thankful for all of the positive advice. Wick, I will be able to message you back my original message I typed out only to find out, after many failed attempts on "enhanced mobile view" saying "unable to send message".. Converted to normal webpage view and that was when it told me about having to post so many times. I will relay now the message I replied, word for word (and hopefully add a couple more posts lol)


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

How frustrating, I hate it when I type somethin long and it gets lost, my phone does it to me all the time on here! 

Retractable leashes are kinda frowned upon on here, most people here will recommend a standard 6' old school leash and a 25-50' makeshift training leash. Any rope leash works fine as long as the knots are solid. You can buy rope for a few bucks at Walmart probably in the camping section or if they have a building section.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Or you could order it online too, from target or Walmart or anywhere pretty much if that is easier for you.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

PearlyGirls_sissy said:


> Right now the leash that we have is a retractable. Not sure the length, I'd say maybe 5-6' but I do not like it, the mechanics of it are terrible. Wick, I got ur message and I am unable to respond because I have a free membership and have to post 15 posts in order to be able to respond to PMS.


First step to leash training, get rid of the retractable. It gives the dog the sensation that they are always pulling, so basically impossible to teach them not to pull.. Because no matter what they're doing.. It feels the same. 6' flat leash will work fine. Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com sells gentle leader collars for around $10. I have never used one, but heard it works. I used a martingale, and I have a prong collar that was given to me I have yet to use. All 3 are good choices. Prong collars must be used correctly to be effective and safe for your dog. 

Diapers - Move the garbage. That is your only solution. Walking another 5 feet or opening a cupboard will be a lot easier then picking up all the pieces, never mind the fact it can cost thousands to have a blockage removed. 

Fences are expensive, I know that. Get a 20 ft lead from the dollar store, and attach it to her. Let her go, play fetch, let her run, play with her. Stay within those 20 ft so you can step on the lead if she looks like shes going to leave the yard. 

Kong extreme, 1 time investment. Crate, 1 time investment.(I bought mine used less then half price) Stuff the kong full of peanut butter and treats. Put them both in the crate when you cannot keep an eye on her. Remember to keep the crate experience positive. 

I agree with others, old socks, old chunks of rope. Do not leave her unattended with these things as they can cause blockages it she chooses to ingest them. 

I can only imagine how difficult this is for you, obviously you recognize it was not the right time and now you are stuck dealing with it. I appreciate the fact that you are willing to deal with it instead of giving up. 

Keep her on a leash at all times, have friends come in while shes on the leash. Knee up, no hands to push her off. Ignore, ignore, ignore until she sits down.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I cant remember if someone mentioned these but Wick is OBSESSED with empty plastic bottles, just take the label, lid, and little ring thing at the top off. You can have one by itself, put one in a old tube sock and fill one with some kibble so she has to work to get it out (ie three toys). Also a wet frozen rag is fun for them to chew (as long as she doesn't try to actually eat it). You can also freeze carrots for her to chew on. I buy toys from walmart because Wick gets bored so easily I just buy the 1-2$ ones and he loves them equally as much as the expensive ones. But like someone mentioned earlier in the thread they actually don't even need that many toys. Wick mostly sleeps during the day because I exercise him as soon as we wake up, then the rest of the day when he wakes up I take him to potty and on a quick training walk (like down the block or until he looses concentration, which doesn't take long) the training really tires him out, especially if there are a long of distractions.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Empty plastic bottles: fun fun fun ... but do watch while they are playing ... Ky chewed it apart and cut her gums on the plastic ... not the end of the world, and I didn't stop giving them to her, I was just glad I was there to see it happen so I could remove it. 

Another fun thing to do with them is fill them with water and put them in the freezer (keep the lid on LOL) ... as it starts to melt on a hot day, and the dog puts holes in the bottle with their teeth, water starts to either leak or shoot out VERY fun to watch your dog "attack the water bottle"!

Have fun


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Find a local Dollar store. I buy tons of toys for my dogs there. For only a dollar its no big deal when they shred them to pieces. 

Before I start to do anything in my house I take the dogs outside for 10 minutes of fetch. Then I can cook dinner, clean, facebook with out my GSD begging for attention. ( I do this a few times a day) Also, long walks in the early morning or late afternoon. 

For her jumping.. leave her leash on her, and step on it when she runs up to you so she cant jump.

You're almost there.. this time next year she'll be a perfect member of the family.


----------



## fireflyeyes (Jun 15, 2015)

It's definitely hard to give them enough exercise, particularly when you have a two year old that is too big to carry all the time but too small to wall all that far. Your limited budget and transportation DO make it a challenge but it's not impossible to get her back on track. I definitely second the idea of the flirt pole and lead (or off leash but supervised). You can make one with a long stick, string, and an old sock, honestly. If there are garage sales in walking distance, buy up a bunch of old kids toys for next to nothing. 

Training sessions can take the place of some of the outright exercising she'll need. Training is mentally exhausting and intense sessions will help with some of the problem behaviors. Pick one or two behaviors you want to work on at a time and do really intense sessions with them until she has it down. It will tire her greatly AND her behavior will improve. You don't need special treats. Use kibble - in fact do that when she would normally eat and feed her part or all of her meal this way. 

If you can't afford or have a way to fence the side yard for her, definitely get a chain or long lead so she can be outside and out of your way at times without worrying the neighbor (but also teach her not to jump up if she is loose). It's a ton of work, but it's the only way to resolve this situation. I admire your perseverance and devotion to your dog - I would not blame you if did decided rehoming was better, but if not the only way forward is through. It's like having another toddler, but with completely different needs from your actual toddler, but it WILL get better if you stick with it. You can't give her an inch though, even when you feel too tired to discipline her. 

Best of luck!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi just wanted to see if there is an update on your progress, I hope that everything is going smoothly


----------



## Riley14 (Aug 19, 2015)

Not that I'm a GSD expert, but from advise given to me from a large Facebook group called the German shepherd dog community group, at 10 months they are going through their teenage years and begin to try your patience. I also have a 10 month old female named Riley who was doing amazing, I had her spayed and she went nuts. I started asking for advise and found out that they are not fully mature until 2-3 years old and up until that point they will try your patience daily!!! The older they get the more they calm down but because they are so smart they need lots of exercise and stimulation. I'm still learning and I'm in a similar position as you, I live to far away from professional trainers to be able to take Riley to one. I will try to give you a few ideas. Mine loves water. She will play for hours in a kiddie pool and she will chase the spray from the water hose around the yard until she gives out. Lol? with that being said, my girl gets lots of exercise and still does a lot of the same things yours does. Teenagers!!!!! ? Good luck!!


----------

